# cube racism :(



## BigGreen (May 29, 2010)

i took the stickers from my black cube and put them on my purple cube because the stickers on my purple cube were hideous.

am i a bad person for doing this?


----------



## IamWEB (May 29, 2010)

Why not use the black cube? *insert >: ( face from Nsider)*


----------



## aronpm (May 29, 2010)

Because blacks are inferior.


----------



## IamWEB (May 29, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Because blacks are inferior.



No. *Nsider :| face*


----------



## aronpm (May 29, 2010)

Why "No."? White cubes are clearly better imo. It's not like I'm talking about people.


----------



## Samania (May 29, 2010)

Its cubes. Theres nothing racist about that. 

Its just like choosing sides for chess. black or white.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 29, 2010)

ya especially since you deprived the black cube of a 6.63 lucky solve (which he just got btw ^^)


----------



## IamWEB (May 29, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> ya especially since you deprived the black cube of a 6.63 lucky solve (which he just got btw ^^)



Say it out loud, you defend *blacks* and you're proud!


----------



## Edward (May 29, 2010)

I think my white f2 is higher quality than my black cubes =/.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 29, 2010)

You're all racist.


----------



## dabmasta (May 29, 2010)

I'm always down with the Whiteys. Adopting a black one though soon


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 29, 2010)

Tell that cube racism thing to Waffle.

Also, while white cubes may be better than black cubes physically, the recognition on white cubes is sh*t, at least to me, and I've had a white cube for about a month now. And Black just feels better. ;-)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 29, 2010)

I hope this doesn't turn into a thread where people flame war over racism and pull random history facts about how this person did this and that stating a feeling about this and that. 
But while we're at it, I like black cubes for lookahead.


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 29, 2010)

Nah, black cubes are just silly. The color black is silly.


----------



## Feryll (May 29, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I hope this doesn't turn into a thread where people flame war over racism and pull random history facts about how this person did this and that stating a feeling about this and that.
> But while we're at it, I like black cubes for lookahead.



Like BigGreen didn't make this thread for the sole purpose of creating a war and not getting blamed for it  He knew it'd have to happen, and soon it will.


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 29, 2010)

Feryll said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this doesn't turn into a thread where people flame war over racism and pull random history facts about how this person did this and that stating a feeling about this and that.
> ...



That is called trolling, and Owstin would go to Omegle to troll


----------



## ThatGuy (May 29, 2010)

I have a bunch of white cubes. Then I realized I was tired of using white so I bought a black AV.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 29, 2010)

Green, as long as the cube is still purple, it's all .


----------



## TrollingHard (May 29, 2010)

Name says all that I am about to say:

Chinese people make all rubik's cubes.


----------



## zapper99 (May 29, 2010)

*Not at all.*

its not racist i too find that my white cubes do seem to be higher quality than many of my black cubes.


----------



## Dene (May 29, 2010)

Black people are inferior to white people, but black cubes are better than white cubes. 

I wonder how many people will take me seriously?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> Black people are inferior to white people, but black cubes are better than white cubes.
> 
> I wonder how many people will take me seriously?



Highlight below his comment.
I won't. Cause I couldn't care less.

Offtopic:So did you come to DSC? I didn't see.


----------



## dabmasta (May 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> Black people are inferior to white people, but black cubes are better than white cubes.
> 
> I wonder how many people will take me seriously?



Ic wut u did thar


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 29, 2010)

And here I was thinking that this was going to be an actual discussion about culture and ethnicity of cubers.


----------



## blah (May 29, 2010)

Purple.


----------



## Anthony (May 29, 2010)

blah said:


> Purple.



nah. brah rikes yerrow cubes. :3


----------



## Edward (May 29, 2010)

I've traded out my gold and my baggy shorts for cubes and Asian things of the sorts.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 29, 2010)

Asian cubes fan crub.


----------



## Truncator (May 29, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Because blacks are inferior.
> ...



ce


----------



## Thomas09 (May 29, 2010)

I don't think that black cubes are a race :/


----------



## blah (May 29, 2010)

Anthony said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Purple.
> ...








Yerrow > brack :3

On a more serious note, if you liked the video, check out more of Jin's videos on YouTube - he's never lost a freestyle rap battle on Freestyle Friday, ever.


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 29, 2010)

blah said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Yeah, but you're making it seem like he's been doing that for years on end. It took him seven straight victories, while VERY impressive, isn't like saying something didn't happen ever. Though grammatically correct, the context doesn't fit. 

Jin is pretty dope with the egg rolls and dumplings in mouths and whatnot. That video must be about 8 years old by now, that was when Free was still on 106 and Park.


----------



## VP7 (May 29, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Green, as long as the cube is still purple, it's all .



Did you name your purple cube tinky winky and have triangular symbols on it ?


----------



## Mastersonian (May 29, 2010)

I'll use any color, as long as its black.


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (May 29, 2010)

I like white cubes, just a bit more than black cubes. Mainly because black cubes remind me of rubik's brand, *shudders*


----------



## Edward (May 29, 2010)

blah said:


> Purple.


----------

